# Holey Rock Setup Critique (Several Pics)



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

So I recently purchased a 3 large pieces of texas holey rock and I've been trying to decide on which configuration looks the best/provides good structure. What follows are 4 pictures with descriptions *below* each picture. The tank will be a 72 gallon bow front and the counter that the pictures were taking on was marked wi[/img]th the borders so no need to speculate on if they will fit as I am sure they will.










This first picture is a picture of my first proposed setup viewed slightly from above as you would view it in the aquarium on it's stand though the counter is a little higher than the stand will be.










This Picture is the same setup, taken from eye level with the base of the aquarium stand.










This is my second setup idea, taken from slightly above.










This is the same setup as the last taken from the back to show how I have it stabilized. The leftmost rock stays up like that on it's own but I would probably put a small rock underneath the part that is off the aquarium floor just to be sure. The middle rock has a small "wedge" rock that it leans against and keeps it completely stable. The right rock leans back on the large middle rock and would probably also be propped up with a "just in case rock behind it"

Any comments about aesthetics or stability would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I personally would go with the second pile if those were my only two choices.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree, second pic. I like the look better than the stood up and propped up look.


----------



## sadt0mat0 (Feb 28, 2003)

I have never been a big fan of the rocks all chained to together. My suggestion space them out a big on turn the one furthest to the left to stand up. Make sense?


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

sadt0mat0 said:


> I have never been a big fan of the rocks all chained to together. My suggestion space them out a big on turn the one furthest to the left to stand up. Make sense?


If you mean what I think, thats not really an option as that rock won't stand upright that way without too much extra support for comfort.

I was really also hoping to get some feedback on what people thought of how stable it looks. The rocks all stay stationary unless I really try to move them, giving them a little smack doesn't budge them, is that stable enough? The fish I will have are going to be mbunas so their not really big and I don't see how much they could destabilize them.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

chefkevin said:


> sadt0mat0 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been a big fan of the rocks all chained to together. My suggestion space them out a big on turn the one furthest to the left to stand up. Make sense?
> ...


You put out way more force than a fish would be able to. I doubt you will need to support them any more than what you have done already.

How rock piles end up falling over is from rocks that aren't stacked on the bottom of the tank and then the fish dig out the gravel/sand which makes the pile topple over.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

The second configuration is what I would do. Use eggcrate as well.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe take the arrangement in the second photo and flip the middle rock upside down to for an arched bridge between the other two rocks.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

The second one definitely... gives you some height in the decor!


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

kingdave said:


> Maybe take the arrangement in the second photo and flip the middle rock upside down to for an arched bridge between the other two rocks.


that would be insanely unstable that rock is almost 40lbs


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I know it would require more rocks, but I think the tank needs more height. If you got more chunks of holy rock, you could create 2 separate piles and not make it look like 1 big mass of holey rock.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, mbuna's will only use the tank height as far the decor goes vertically, unless its a tormented female. but adding some other decor might take care of that... I like picture 3 for looks, maybe prop the rocks up with some cleaned backyard stones on the backsides of the rocks to shim/prop them securely.


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

Laurel said:


> I know it would require more rocks, but I think the tank needs more height. If you got more chunks of holy rock, you could create 2 separate piles and not make it look like 1 big mass of holey rock.


The middle rock stand around 15-17 inches tall, the depth of the tank is only 22 inches. I am trying to avoid piling rock on top of rock, as I don't care for the pile look nor do I feel comfortable with it's stability. With the exception of the rock in picture 4, providing support for the middle rock and maybe some more behind them to lean against



Ispintechno said:


> Yeah, mbuna's will only use the tank height as far the decor goes vertically, unless its a tormented female. but adding some other decor might take care of that... I like picture 3 for looks, maybe prop the rocks up with some cleaned backyard stones on the backsides of the rocks to shim/prop them securely.


It seems the favorite is the arrangement of picture 3, what do you think of how i have it propped up (see picture 4)?


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Picture 4 looks nice too, kind of looks like the reverse side of pic 3 to me. I just like how you have overall height and passagways for the fish to swim through. Overall I vote for pic 3 or 4 vs. pic 1 or 2.

With substrate and a couple plants be it fake or real this will look hot :thumb: 
Keep us posted, love the texas holey rock, not really available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

Ispintechno said:


> Picture 4 looks nice too, kind of looks like the reverse side of pic 3 to me. I just like how you have overall height and passagways for the fish to swim through. Overall I vote for pic 3 or 4 vs. pic 1 or 2.
> 
> With substrate and a couple plants be it fake or real this will look hot :thumb:
> Keep us posted, love the texas holey rock, not really available in my neck of the woods.


1 and 2 are the same from different angles and you are correct picture 4 is just from the back. I wanted to get some feedback on how I have it propped up (which you can see in picture 4).


----------



## znk (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd actualy try moving the big rock to the right.


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

znk said:


> I'd actualy try moving the big rock to the right.


In which setup 1/2 or 3/4?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i like pic 3, i just bought some of thoses rocks today, and was wondering how you plan on washing them?

i bought mine from a lfs, do i need to boil or bleach or will rinseing and scrubing be fine?

are you planing on useing eggcrate?


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

jenandcoffee said:


> i like pic 3, i just bought some of thoses rocks today, and was wondering how you plan on washing them?
> 
> i bought mine from a lfs, do i need to boil or bleach or will rinseing and scrubing be fine?
> 
> are you planing on useing eggcrate?


2 out of my 3 rocks are pre washed by the seller on ebay but I will still probably bleach them all and then rinse them to be safe, just a bleach/water solution soaking followed by a good rinse and sun-drying. Just make sure there is no bleach odor remaining after drying. Also, yes I will be using eggcrate. What kind of tank are you setting up?

-Kevin


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

the problem is i have my two tanks set up already and my plan was to move my my mumba to my 90 gallon, so i'm not sure if i will be able to install the eggcrate/rocks with the fish in there, i was also considering changing my gravel in my 90 to sand......maybe i will take all my fish out.....not sure whats best for them.. :?


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

you should definitely not try and do all that with the fish in there especially change the substrate. What is the 90 setup for now?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i have 3 blood parrots, 1 colbolt zebra & 4 acei in my 90- i'm thinking i might take the blood parrots out, well actualy i'm still debating, the whole reason i got the 90 was for them as they are 5 - 6 " each.... :?

but on the other hand i really want an awsome natural looking tank with rocks and sand..... :-?

what will you be adding to your tank?


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

jenandcoffee said:


> what will you be adding to your tank?


between 12-15 demasoni, 5-6 electric yellows and possibly one other species probably acei or some albino colbalts


----------



## znk (Apr 7, 2007)

chefkevin said:


> znk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd actualy try moving the big rock to the right.
> ...


3/4 it would give more of a sloping effect.


----------

